# need help



## bpark00 (Apr 16, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions on a great aftermarket belt for my popo 850 i blew mine up. im putting a epi clutch kit on it and was wondering what a great belt would be please HELP thanks:thinking:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Not really sure on a belt for the popo, but you might want to look at the heelclicker clutch kits unless you have already purchased one. I would think they make one for your 850. Several people in our group rode popo's and EVERY one of them say that they are the way to go. I'm sure some of the popo riders will chime in on a good belt for ya.


----------



## bpark00 (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks j2 i really appreciate it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah QSC (Quad Shop Customs) and EPI are probably the best people to talk to about stuff for Polaris clutches/belts...


----------



## bpark00 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks I'll look in to it


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

Yiour best bet for a belt is to go back with the OEM belt. You won't be gaining anything from switching belts, other than having a lighter wallet.

And to keep you belt lasting long, keep it dry and use low range anytime you aren't hauling ***.


----------



## bpark00 (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks guys ya been a big help


----------



## james2007755 (Apr 9, 2011)

take your stock belt to carquest and the can match it with a kevlar belt for half the price. i,ve been running one on a sportsman 400 for about five years.


----------

